# Black Dragon Sneak Preview



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

My new Black Dragon Betta, and I will get better pic once he settle in his new tank


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Where did you get him?

looks interesting


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

a better pic of the fish (black with steel blue scales)

 

I got it at Frank's Aquarium


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

If only it were a crowntail... I would be so @ Franks right now...


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Oooh I think I saw him at Frank's last week! Glad he has a new home now


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

WiyRay said:


> If only it were a crowntail... I would be so @ Franks right now...


It's a super delta





Firerox said:


> Oooh I think I saw him at Frank's last week! Glad he has a new home now


This is a different fish, he got them last night


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I really want to check this place out, it's like close to a 2 hr drive so I keep waiting till he get the big shipment in. But the big shipment always seems to be in a couple of weeks so I keep waiting. 

When will be the optimal date to go?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

My mom would love that fish.. Congrats.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

amazing, he got a good shipment of betta in last week?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> amazing, he got a good shipment of betta in last week?


He should have a new Thailand (mainly betta) shippment by today (his shop is closed today), by tomorrow


----------

